# Ibanez 7th heaven vid



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 17, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone on the forum had a copy or a link to a download of it?
using it for a college essay and can only find snippets on youtube.

cheers in advance


----------



## Gamba (Nov 17, 2009)

I have the whole thing, it is divided into 3 parts, I tried to post it on you tube, but 2 of the 3 parts have more than 10 minutes. If you can recommend me a video edition program where I can divide it into more parts I can upload it...


----------



## GRUNTKOR (Nov 17, 2009)

Windows XP: Movie Maker 2.1 Download


----------



## powergroover (Nov 17, 2009)

i want to watch it too , please post


----------



## Gamba (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok, I'm downloading it right now, but I can only upload the thing later on today, academic duties
I will keep you guys updated


----------



## ralphy1976 (Nov 17, 2009)

sweet, thanks man!!!


----------



## lobee (Nov 17, 2009)

I have it on VHS. Came with my seven.


----------



## Randy (Nov 17, 2009)

Zip it, and send it to rapidshare.


----------



## Gamba (Nov 17, 2009)

Ok guys, parts 1,2 and 5 are up, parts 3 is going to be up in about 15 min and 4 in like 20
here is the link for the first one YouTube - Ibanez 7th Heaven Video Part1

Enjoy 
Funny, me and Dino, and probably a load of people, moved to 7 string for the same reason...


----------



## BrainArt (Nov 17, 2009)

Yes, finally I can see it!  Thanks man!


----------



## Nick1 (Nov 17, 2009)

Is someone gonna post the rest of it soon? Ive wanted to see this video since I heard about it in the early 90s!


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 17, 2009)

part 2 goes out of sync


----------



## IAMLORDVADER (Nov 18, 2009)

cheers dude, this is greatley appreciated been looking for the whole thing for ages. this should help me with my essay


----------



## Damo707 (Nov 18, 2009)

LOL at this video, ive had it on vhs for years... i dont even own a vhs player anymore. Head and Munky are obviously quite baked during their interview/lesson.


----------



## Wi77iam (Nov 18, 2009)

Who's the guy with the jazz 7?


----------



## Gamba (Nov 18, 2009)

ok, the second part is out of sync for some random reason, I will try to correct it in the next days.



Damo707 said:


> LOL at this video, ive had it on vhs for years... i dont even own a vhs player anymore. Head and Munky are obviously quite baked during their interview/lesson.



Indeed


----------



## tuttermuts (Nov 18, 2009)

I've been wondering about the other parts about this vid for long, because the part with vai is al over the place but the beginning and the end there suggest it's longer. What is that thing in Petruccis face?


----------



## vampiregenocide (Nov 18, 2009)

Ah dude thanks for uploading.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Nov 18, 2009)

Search function is your friend. Hopefully the links still work. I would share the ones I downloaded a while ago but I deleted them to make space. 

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/general-music-discussion/3847-ibanez-7th-heaven-video.html


----------



## powergroover (Nov 18, 2009)

duuude thx for uploading


----------



## Rick (Nov 18, 2009)

Gamba said:


> Ok guys, parts 1,2 and 5 are up, parts 3 is going to be up in about 15 min and 4 in like 20
> here is the link for the first one YouTube - Ibanez 7th Heaven Video Part1
> 
> Enjoy
> Funny, me and Dino, and probably a load of people, moved to 7 string for the same reason...



Thanks for the link, I'll just upload them for there.

Let us know if you're able to fix the audio, the files from this place are fucking huge.


----------



## st2012 (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks for the uploads man, I'd never seen that whole vid before. On a side note, Jesus Christ, I'd forgotten how badly I want to punch Fred Durst in the face.


----------

